# Hello



## Abby Lover (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi
I'm new to the forum and just wanted to introduce myself and my two companions Homer & Hazel


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

hello welcome to the forum


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, your cats look like slipper twins! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Your kitties are darling.


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome!  

Your cats sure do look like twins alright. On first glance, I thought you had one cat sitting next to a mirror.


----------



## Tara (May 30, 2005)

Hello, you have beautiful catz!!


Look my kitten Buddy wants to say hi!! :wink: 












Sorry that the pic. is big!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome! Your 2 cats are beautiful, I love their short coats


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Beautiful cats! Welcome to all three of you.


----------



## Abby Lover (Jun 3, 2005)

They do look like kitty slippers LOL!!
Thanks all! 
Homer & Hazel are half brother & sister. They are hard to tell apart to most people but they definitely have different vocal & body language.


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

> They do look like kitty slippers LOL!!


OMG you're right! How cute!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! to you & your Beautiful kittys! I am donna proudly owned by 3 wonderful kittys!


----------

